# Does the finish match my shower head?



## crownoffice (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a Delta shower head with Oil Rubbed Bronze finish. I love it very much. At the moment I plan to replace the shower strainer to fit the finish. There are so many manufacturers offer that. This site price is good. Any body knows if the finish match?

http://www.apluswares.com/category/33340967181/1/Bathroom-Kitchen-Acce....htm

Thank You very much.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Have you been drinking, or are you Dutch?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The Ham Banster was here!


----------

